# Maine Fishing



## oldmcdonald (Sep 22, 2003)

I will be in Maine, MDI/Acadia area, in August. Does anyone know of good places to fish from pier or shore? (not much in the way of beaches, I guess)
Or, does anyone know of an online forum covering more of New England than P&S covers?
Thanks in advance for any help.

Dave


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I've never fished in Maine but this link should help

http://www.state.me.us/dmr/recreational/saltwaterfishing.htm


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Hit me up on Yahoo or AOL, I can put you in touch with a few guys that fish up that way on a regular basis....


----------

